# regen braking with sevcon gen4 and orion bms2



## jobokhyeon (Feb 20, 2021)

hi all.

First of all, I apologize for my poor English skills and my knowledge of EV cars.


1. In the regenerative braking setting, is there anything else to check besides voltage adjustment that will be entered into the battery?
(Is there anything else that needs to be manipulated in the software or hardware part?)


2. Is Orion bms sufficient to ensure battery safety by connecting the appropriate CAN connection and charge enable pin in regenerative braking? 

I am curious if my parts are suitable for regenerative braking in EV car design.

anyone know about it, please give me an answer.


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

jobokhyeon said:


> I am curious if my parts are suitable for regenerative braking in EV car design.


If you're using an AC motor, most likely it's capable of regenerative braking. The BMS should shut off all charging (whether from a charger or regenerative braking from the inverter) if the voltage exceeds safe operating levels. Not sure about Orion BMS in particular though, so I'm unable to help you there.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It seems like a bad idea to count on the BMS to entirely shut off the battery connection instead of properly programming the motor controller with a voltage limit.

The other typical limit on a regenerative braking system is the charging current or power, which is usually substantially less than the allowed current or power for driving the motor.


----------

